# HiLlBiLly VizSleR



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)




----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

as a southern belle, am I the only one that thinks they look better this way?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anybody know who the breeder is?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LY -must V a family member !!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Spat my coffee on the computer screen over that one REM!!!   Love your work!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That boy found my dentures.. that a boy... come here boy... here, give...


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Now if they had ecollars datacan...... ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

ctracyverizon said:


> [/quote]
> 
> 
> When I was younger I had uglier girlfriends, and no E-collar could stop me.. :-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Those were the days :


----------

